

Google Premium Analytics Pricing Revealed: $150,000 A YEAR - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-analytics-premium-price-150k-year

======
MJR
_For comparison, many report paying over $100K a year for Adobe’s Omniture
SiteCatalyst offering. I can’t remember what we used to pay for Webtrends
Enterprise at my old job but it was in the same ballpark._

So, let me understand. The price is on par with industry standard pricing. So
why is the title in caps with an exclamation point? Just go all the way with
the title.

OMG GOOGLE ANALYTICS PREMIUM PRICING: ON PAR WITH INDUSTRY STANDARDS!!!!!

------
foulmouthboy
The Omniture pricing is where you start. Then they charge additional to raise
your server call limit, additional for data correlation, additional for data
warehousing. Omniture has a great product, but to think that an enterprise
gets away with $100k is laughable. I've had clients in 7 figures easy.

If you're a startup, the only bonus you're really getting with premium Google
Analytics is SLA, which most startups can do without. Stick with free.

------
jrockway
How much would it cost to pay someone to write you an analytics suite? A lot
more than $150,000/yr.

It's a lot of money for you, but it's not a lot of money for people that
actually need something like this. (I use "grep" as my web analytics tool,
because that's all I can need and all I am willing to spend.)

------
clistctrl
for an enterprise application, that seems just about right in line.

~~~
fletchowns
I don't understand why there is an exclamation in point in the article title
and he has the price in bold red letters, yet at the end of the article he
goes on to say that it's priced just a bit more than two other competing
products. I say a bit, because if you are in the market for $100k analytics
suites, what's another $50k?

